# Cidoteston - Egyptian Test ... How to spot fakes ? G2G? Pics inside!



## slystallone (Oct 12, 2012)

Cidoteston - Egyptian Test ... How to spot fakes ?

Ok since my last thread on aburaihan test e helped me to spot that the batch available to me weren't genuine I have since seeked another source for pharma gear. I now have cidoteston available to me and have got a box and empty vial off a mate to verify their legitimacy on here. Can anyone tell me any tell tail signs of spotting fakes and if this batch looks good to go? Thanks in advance

Batch No: 115441M

Mfg. Date: 09/11

Exp. Date: 09/14


----------



## slystallone (Oct 12, 2012)

bump...............


----------



## drew99 (Feb 10, 2013)

will look in my safe now pal give me a min. I ran this for 12 weeks a few months ago was awesome


----------



## drew99 (Feb 10, 2013)

Buddy your good to go! same bar code as mine, same reg number. Boxes am amps are IDENTICAL, other than the Exp date and batch number obv! Going by the date it seems like yours were made before mine by about a year but that makes no odds what so ever.

Have fun pal,its good stuff!


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Looks good to me! Enjoy!


----------



## Chris86 (Oct 17, 2011)

Look spot on man , here are some pixs of mine , this stuff is super smooth and works a treat


----------



## slystallone (Oct 12, 2012)

Thanks very much lads !! Appreciate it.... finally some gear im happy to start with...will start a log as soon as he gets it in for me !


----------



## slystallone (Oct 12, 2012)

Is it normal that the box says 'Cidotestone' and on the vials it says 'Cidoteston'...No 'e' at the end?


----------



## Chris86 (Oct 17, 2011)

slystallone said:


> Is it normal that the box says 'Cidotestone' and on the vials it says 'Cidoteston'...No 'e' at the end?


My amps are not like that mate but could just be cos mine are newer


----------



## slystallone (Oct 12, 2012)

Chris86 said:


> My amps are not like that mate but could just be cos mine are newer


yea think I read on a different thread where a guy was buying them through a pharmacy in Egypt and the newest versions had cidotestone on them. Just a bit strange how the names differ from box to vial in the same batch.


----------



## Little stu (Oct 26, 2011)

I had some that we're fake batch number 102 and 103 pure ****e I think a lot of the low end batch numbers are fake from eastern Europe


----------



## liftmore (Aug 2, 2010)

I have bought 10 vials from a pharmacy in naama bay batch 2012009 and everything looks good but the band around the neck of the amp is in brown/gold?

Bought 10 from elezaby and that batch is 121879M and the band around the neck of the amp is white???

All the bottles say cidotestone and the prints and oil looks identical. Anyone else had either batches or noticed different colour band on amps??


----------



## liftmore (Aug 2, 2010)

Not sure if this will work but here are a few images.





As you may see the amps are slightly different in that one has a brown/gold ring around the neck and the other has a white band around the neck. The oil inside looks identical and maybe it's just because they are from different batches. Both were packed in separate boxes with inlay instructions and plastic holder. They were both purchased from different pharmacy a. One from el ezaby and the other from a recommended pharmacy.

Any ideas if any of these are fakes because I want to collect 100 amps later and just unsure which one to get?


----------



## liftmore (Aug 2, 2010)

View attachment 111197


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

Did my first ever cycle with cidotest...quality gear, I'm dead jealous lol


----------



## slystallone (Oct 12, 2012)

Just seeing the last few posts on this thread now....thanks for the input lads Im more the wiser now anyways and glad I started it. Unfortunately my source could not come up with the cidotestone again so Ive gone and got myself some proper NORMA Test E elsewhere


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Old thread i know but I bought Cideterstone in Egypt and they are actually priced (£6 egyptian pounds) on the boxes and have the chemists individual address stickers on each box.

My question is this, why would anyone go to the trouble of faking these in individual vials, printing all the boxes and information leaflets and plastic inserts when the only cost 60 pence each?


----------



## Arc (Jan 17, 2013)

banzi said:


> Old thread i know but I bought Cideterstone in Egypt and they are actually priced (£6 egyptian pounds) on the boxes and have the chemists individual address stickers on each box.
> 
> My question is this, why would anyone go to the trouble of faking these in individual vials, printing all the boxes and information leaflets and plastic inserts when the only cost 60 pence each?


exactly i am from Egypt, and i didn't see any fakes in Egypt till now


----------



## troponin (Apr 2, 2014)

The real thing is so cheap, dont understand how people trying to fake are making any money lol


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

troponin said:


> The real thing is so cheap, dont understand how people trying to fake are making any money lol


I can see people knocking up multi shot vials and getting labels printed, but the facility needed to make individual vials surely outweighs any profits.


----------



## Little stu (Oct 26, 2011)

Arc said:


> exactly i am from Egypt, and i didn't see any fakes in Egypt till now


----------



## Little stu (Oct 26, 2011)

Fake cidos are made in Eastern Europe and 10ml can sell in Britain for at least same as normal 10ml ugl if not more when real cidos are pennies


----------



## GoodGame (Apr 16, 2014)

Sorry to wake up this old thread, but I hope someone can give me their 5 cents on these pictures of the Cidoteston I just got.

I have spent a couple of hours searching, but I cant seem to find any decisive conclusion on how to spot a fake.

OK, so the bottles have these batch numbers (yes, there were some different batch numbers on the bottles in the same box) and most is coherent with the box batch number.

Batch: 20130034 - 20120025 - 120611M

Some of the bottles is a little smaller then the rest.

Some have the CID logo a little "blurry" and the logo is not placed on the same spot on every bottle.

The fluid is identical in each bottle and they broke easy with a clean edge. (fluids is nice and oily)

Please help me out by looking at the pics.

http://tinypic.com/r/ayx5x3/8

Thanks!


----------



## durhamlad (Apr 6, 2011)

The writing and print of the ones I got from the chemist near my hotel are like the one on the left, logo smaller not printed correctly. Whereas the stuff I got from el ezaby is bolder, logo looks good etc. to me that says a lot. I've thrown the couple that I bought that looked ropey and kept the properly printed stuff from el ezaby


----------



## durhamlad (Apr 6, 2011)

GoodGame said:


> Sorry to wake up this old thread, but I hope someone can give me their 5 cents on these pictures of the Cidoteston I just got.
> 
> I have spent a couple of hours searching, but I cant seem to find any decisive conclusion on how to spot a fake.
> 
> ...


Have u just brought them back from Egypt?


----------



## durhamlad (Apr 6, 2011)

durhamlad said:


> The writing and print of the ones I got from the chemist near my hotel are like the one on the left, logo smaller not printed correctly. Whereas the stuff I got from el ezaby is bolder, logo looks good etc. to me that says a lot. I've thrown the couple that I bought that looked ropey and kept the properly printed stuff from el ezaby


Actually scrub that I'll send it into wedinos when I get home to get it checked


----------



## walesRisca (Mar 20, 2013)

What else is good to go in sham


----------



## durhamlad (Apr 6, 2011)

Deca nolva clomid and andriol that I found mate


----------



## infraredline (Mar 20, 2014)

Those look juicy, looks like you lucked out getting these.


----------



## dannydization (Mar 18, 2012)

sorry again know its an old thread just wondered if anyone has been to egypt this year to grab gear?


----------



## gearysteve (Jun 13, 2015)

stuey99 said:


> Did my first ever cycle with cidotest...quality gear, I'm dead jealous lol





dannydization said:


> sorry again know its an old thread just wondered if anyone has been to egypt this year to grab gear?


Few mates went there with their Mrs recieved a postcard of the great pyramids last week with the message "g2g" written on the back


----------



## testosquirrel (Jan 14, 2015)

My mate not long got back..dumbass walked into the first place he saw with bb'er posters and bought bk loads of fake cidos and thaiger pharma gear..had a great first 8 weeks bk on gear and training only tp crash when ran out of alpha ans thought I was switching to legit pharma gear

.5 weeks later im waiting for doses to kick in and get bk to max levels


----------



## bmac112233 (Sep 6, 2015)

just got back from egypt , got a load of cidotestone from el ezaby for personal use . repacked boxes to reduce size in case . stopped at xray at airport , surrounded by officials , threatened with arrest etc , just kept my cool and said nothing illegal for personal use . ended up doing a money deal if you know what i mean . corrupt isnt the word for them only lost 20 per cent of my stash ...happy days ..... fella behind me got caught , he lost 80 per cent of his . just a word of warning .... if you go now they are stopping alot of people , just play it cool and ask to discuss away from everyone else . oh and dont have any receipt on you .


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

Would go to that shithole if they were giving gear away for free.............


----------



## criscross85 (Aug 24, 2015)

Def. G2g got the same


----------

